# first heat- second heat? Split heat???



## lmcwil (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello members,

I would really appreciate any comments from experienced dog owners. I have a 9 and a half month old puppy who went into her first heat at 6 months. We were going to get her fixed around that time, but she went into heat a little sooner than we expected. 

She bled for about 2 months. I took her to the vet about halfway through even though she didn't show any signs of illness, and the vet found nothing wrong. The vet said she had heard of females bleeding for extended periods like that although she had never seen it before herself.

She finally stopped bleeding and I have been waiting to make her an appointment to get spayed. The vet recommended waiting about 2 months to let everything return to normal. I was planning on calling to make an appointment next week, since she stopped bleeding around the beginning of September.

Her vulva is not as swollen as it was, but it's still not totally back to normal, and now she's bleeding again. The flow is pretty light so far; definitely looks like blood not that light pink/yelllowish stuff (sorry for the TMI) like she had at the end of her last flow.

She's acting totally normal. 

Is this still part of her first heat cycle? Did she somehow go into heat again before she finished the first one? I really want to get her spayed, but I think it's supposed to be done when they're not in heat. Has anyone seen anything like this?

:-(

Details on my girl: Frou Frou-






born Jan 2, 2012. purebred Miniature American Eskimo. she's quite small even for a Miniature; probably weighs less than 15 pounds and seems to be pretty much done growing.

Thanks in advance for any help. Don't panic; I really don't think she has pyometra.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The last female I had spayed usually was 6 months between her cycles. I waited four months figuring I would be safe but she came in season, so then I waited two months and wouldn't you know it, just after I had made the appointment, she was back in season. The only thing I could figure was that the four month cycle was not a real season, so this would have been her 6 month usual season. I just waited a month and had her spayed with no problems.

Did the Vet check to make sure it was not an infection?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

you can spay during heat, it does cost more though. I'm not sure if it could cause any more health risks, so maybe some one else could chime in on that. I also can't help on the heat cycle, because I have never had a female in heat.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I would recommend a her getting spayed soon. heat cycle or not. I cant believe your vet let this slide. that would be like if your period lasted a month and the doctor just said oh it happens. There could be problems in her uterus. there is really no way to tell through a general exam. the last dog we had that had similar symptoms had about 30 tumors in her uterus and tubes. she is fine now and everything went normal. but the vet here said I don't like here bleeding so often lets take it out. and that is what we found she was about 9 months old. i would recommend having her spayed SOON its better safe then sorry. and also recommend running pre-op blood work to makes sure she is ok for surgery cause it could be harder then a normal spay.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, that really doesn't sound normal at all. Could she just have cut or tore something on the inside? I personally would go to a different vet for an opinion on this.


----------



## lmcwil (Oct 16, 2012)

*UPDATE Re: first heat- second heat? Split heat???*

Hey everybody, thanks to all who replied.

So I just got off the phone with the vet and she said after doing some additional research, she thinks Frou Frou is experiencing what's called a "split estrus." Apparently what happens is the follicle is trying to release an egg, but for some reason it doesn't quite make it, and the egg gets reabsorbed. This can cause a prolonged heat cycle. And then, since the ovulation never completed, it releases another egg very soon after the first attempt, which results in a second round of bleeding before the first cycle was ever completed (her swelling never went down from the first round of bleeding- it went down a bit but not completely).

The way the vet described it was much more detailed and I think it fits her symptoms perfectly. The vet said this is actually pretty rare, and she couldn't find any documented experience of it resulting in bleeding a third time. Fingers crossed!

This also could explain why I never noticed her "flagging" or showing other signs of receptivity. If the vet is right, then she's never really been fertile yet this entire time.

As long as FF is acting healthy (which she is), I will continue to observe her and just hang in there until the bleeding stops- hopefully this time won't be as long as the first time. I would really like to see the bleeding stop and her swelling go down completely before getting her spayed. There are added risks to spaying a dog while in heat; in particular the risk of greater blood loss. It's not worth it.

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE Re: first heat- second heat? Split heat???*

I would STILL STRONGLY recommend getting a second opinion.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE Re: first heat- second heat? Split heat???*

Sounds like you have a good vet. If a dog goes into heat this soon after the prior one, the first thing I think is "split heat and she did not ovulate the first time."


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: UPDATE Re: first heat- second heat? Split heat???*

Your vet sounds on top of things. 

IDK if this will help or if you have this in the US, but the vet here gives a contraceptive shot, which apparently halts the heat where it is and the bitch is no longer fertile.


----------



## lmcwil (Oct 16, 2012)

So- a final update- FF eventually did stop bleeding and her swelling went down and everything went back to normal. I can't remember but I think we waited about 2 months to be sure her heat cycle was totally finished and then we were finally able to get her spayed. She's been totally fine ever since.

Lesson learned: Don't buy doggie diapers! Too expensive! Make home-made diapers out of rags (former t-shirts work well) and line with pantyliners. The diapers still get dirty but you can wash and reuse. Much more economical!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lmcwil said:


> So- a final update- FF eventually did stop bleeding and her swelling went down and everything went back to normal. I can't remember but I think we waited about 2 months to be sure her heat cycle was totally finished and then we were finally able to get her spayed. She's been totally fine ever since.
> 
> Lesson learned: Don't buy doggie diapers! Too expensive! Make home-made diapers out of rags (former t-shirts work well) and line with pantyliners. The diapers still get dirty but you can wash and reuse. Much more economical!!


Glad everything worked out, I hadn't seen this thread but I read it now and happy it had a good ending!

I bought a cheap $5 fabric diaper for my girl that can be washed and reused.


----------

